# Airless Paint Sprayer



## john130264 (Oct 17, 2013)

Have just completed a training course in the uk on spraying and now looking to buy my first sprayer. Looking for any advice as to which sprayer I should be considering as an entry level into spraying mainly interior walls and ceilings and trim work. I do not plan on using the sprayer day in day out if that helps in deciding maybe once or twice a week
Thanks for any advice in advance


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

graco 490


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Titan 440i


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

When we first started out we bought a $300 home depot special, that little rig worked great, day in and day out use, no thinning the paint, wall paints or trim. Depending on your budget the 2 montioned above my post are great machines. We had the 440i but before I could use it I sold it.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

*.5 GPM Airless*

Your top 3 choices here at PT are the Graco 395, Titan 440 & Airlessco 500 Series. Any of the 3 will be a good choice.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> graco 490


I concur


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

May sound like a dumb response, but get the biggest sprayer that you can afford. Like getting a SpeeFlo 6900, when the 8900 is only a little more. 
If I were you, I would get a 440i. Box store machines break and no one will fix them. They are considered throw aways when they breakdown. 440 you can't kill.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

Titan Advantage 400 light, easy to carry, reasonably priced and no electronics. a good small commercial machine


----------



## LIPainters (Oct 5, 2013)

*Love to Spray*

I've been using the titan 350(from home depot) for about 2 years now. I'd say at least 3000 gallons through it. It just now starting to show a little wear involving the prime/spray control knob. Not great on LARGE jobs (warehouses etc.) but more than enough for anything residential.
If it does break and i can't fix it myself, i'll probably just get a new one. At around $400 they are practically disposable as it would likely cost $200 minimum to get it worked on. In my opinion there is no better way to increase profit margins then by spraying whatever makes sense.
Long Island Painters


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Honestly, sprayer depends on your needs now and 5 yrs from now. While you may currently not have a need for a sprayer very often right now, you would be AMAZED the doors it opens.

So ask yourself: are you happy now or do you want to expand into other markets?

If your looking at option 1 buy a disposable unit. But option 2 is where you need to think of the possibilities and save up $1000 & get serious.

I never thought I would need a sprayer so much. At the time, $800 waz alot of money to me. But that $800 graco 390 has since made me almost $20 grand in 4 months...


----------



## john130264 (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. I eventually got myself the graco st max 495 second hand at a very good price. I also purchased a new Graco RAC X Contractor Airless Spray Gun - 2 Finger model and an American 110v 60hz Graco True Coat Pro ii. Being in the Uk I just hope that our 50hz will not affect the performance of the spray gun


----------

